# New here - lab results - need some help understanding results



## kimlisa46 (Aug 15, 2012)

I commissioned some private tests here in the UK as the NHS isn't as comprehensive. Have been hypo symptomatic for 15 odd years, always told by gp that test results are normal, despite history of hyperthyroid in the family.

Results as follows:

Total thyroxine T4 104 - range 58 - 154
TSH 1.80 - range 0.4.- 4.0 (prevously in Aug 2011 1.79 range 0.34 - 5.6)
FT4 12.3 - range 10 - 22 (previously in Aug 2011 10.3 range 7.5 - 21.1)

Free T3 6.78 marked as high - range 2.8 - 6.5 (never previously tested)
FT4 : FT3 ratio 1.8 marked as low - range 2.0 - 4.5 (never previously tested)

Thyroglobulin < 20.0 range 0 - 30
Peroxidase < 10.0 range 0 - 35

Comments from Lab: Suspect a possible Iodine deficiency or T3 based supplementation

This means nothing at all to me, all I know is I have been feeling awful for years, I have pretty much all the symptoms of Hypothyroid, my mum is also hypo having had it diagnosed when she was my age now. I realise most of the results are normal but the T3 thing concerns me and I wonder what do I do now ?

Many thanks

Kim


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Very interesting, with the Free T3 as high as it is, but the low Free T4. Are you currently taking any medications?

Your Free T4 is borderline hypo, but your Free T3 is hyper. And your TSH is pretty close to ideal...could stand to decrease just a bit, but it's not far off.

Have you had your Vitamin D tested? How about anemia tests? Iron?


----------



## kimlisa46 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there, thanks for the response

The only meds I am taking are asthma inhalers, one is a very low dose steroid, and anti histamine tablets, one a day for rhinitis.

I am completely confused by the results, I havent had vitamin D tests and I am pretty sure I am not anaemic, I've had loads of blood tests over the years for various other things and I am sure a low iron count would have shown.

My symptoms are absolutely classic hypo apart from hair loss and low temperature, I am usually quite warm - I have everything else from the tinnitus to horrendous aching joints and muscles, constipation, unexplained weight gain etc.

Have an appointment with my GP tomorrow, not that he's very up on these things but Im going to ask for an appointment with a specialist.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimlisa46 said:


> I commissioned some private tests here in the UK as the NHS isn't as comprehensive. Have been hypo symptomatic for 15 odd years, always told by gp that test results are normal, despite history of hyperthyroid in the family.
> 
> Results as follows:
> 
> ...


Kim.........................your FT4 is low and with the high FT3, the suggests that you are converting at a high rate and are possibly hyperthyroid. This based on the assumption that you are NOT taking any T3 or supplementing with high doses of iodine in seaweed, kelp or whatever.

You may have to also pay out of pocket for this test.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Please tell us what symptoms you think are hypo.


----------



## kimlisa46 (Aug 15, 2012)

Andros said:


> Kim.........................your FT4 is low and with the high FT3, the suggests that you are converting at a high rate and are possibly hyperthyroid. (Not sure what converting means, sorry, a complete newbie here with all of this)
> 
> This based on the assumption that you are NOT taking any T3 or supplementing with high doses of iodine in seaweed, kelp or whatever. (not taking any of these things, not even sure what kelp is. Comment on lab report said I might be Iodine deficient ?)
> 
> ...


In my case, I have lethargy, very tired and have some insomnia, depression, chronic slow transit constipation, a slow walking gait, a lump in my throat and its uncomfortable, tinnitus, dry itchy skin especially on my legs below the knees, dry itchy eyes although this could be hay fever, excessive weight gain despite constant exercise and a very low cal diet although I feel hungry most of the time, low blood pressure, some dizziness and a feeling of not having my feet firmly on the floor - like I can't find the floor its constantly moving away.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimlisa46 said:


> In my case, I have lethargy, very tired and have some insomnia, depression, chronic slow transit constipation, a slow walking gait, a lump in my throat and its uncomfortable, tinnitus, dry itchy skin especially on my legs below the knees, dry itchy eyes although this could be hay fever, excessive weight gain despite constant exercise and a very low cal diet although I feel hungry most of the time, low blood pressure, some dizziness and a feeling of not having my feet firmly on the floor - like I can't find the floor its constantly moving away.


A lot of us find that symptoms can and do cross over. For instance w/hyperthyroid, even when you think you are resting, your body is not and this leaves you feeling exhausted all the time.

Many of us w/Graves' (hyper) have gained weight instead of losing weight . Also, many of us have experienced constipation rather than the loose bowels which are so common w/hyper.

And boy...........................sounds like you really need an ultra-sound of the thyroid. I don't know how much they are willing to do in the UK but you might have to go to "battle" over some of this stuff which is awful to have to do when you don't feel well.

Sounds like you also have myopathy (slow walking gait.)

This happens to be one of my favorite sites.

UK Thyroid patient advocacy
http://www.tpa-uk.org.uk/thyroid_hormones1.php

Read both of these and see which one fits you better.

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

kimlisa46 said:


> ...dry itchy skin especially on my legs below the knees


Andros, she also mentions this try itchy skin on her calves...any concern there?


----------



## kimlisa46 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there, thanks for the really useful input. Reading the info about myopathy I would say I'm more the hypo description, but either could fit. The muscle aches are one of the most difficult symptoms to manage, when I get out of bed I feel like I've not slept and like I've been run over by a truck, its horrible :-(


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Andros, she also mentions this try itchy skin on her calves...any concern there?


Yep; could be pretibial myxedema. Thank you, Octavia!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimlisa46 said:


> Hi there, thanks for the really useful input. Reading the info about myopathy I would say I'm more the hypo description, but either could fit. The muscle aches are one of the most difficult symptoms to manage, when I get out of bed I feel like I've not slept and like I've been run over by a truck, its horrible :-(


We know; Honey Bunny! We do know. I thought all the bones in my feet were crushed, ankles too. Painful legs, painful right hip ......................just a myriad of pains!!


----------



## kimlisa46 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi again....well I saw my gp who completely dismissed my test results and said categorically I have no thyroid problem, inheritance wasn't a factor and my t3 was only a bit high and wouldn't warrant treatment. I intend to seek a second opinion but will probably have to pay but I won't give up. He said I know you have metabolism issues so he gave me a prescription for xenical the weight control drug.... !! Its not what I'm eating that's the problem, its the glands that control metabolism but he wouldn't have it so the fight continues !


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimlisa46 said:


> Hi again....well I saw my gp who completely dismissed my test results and said categorically I have no thyroid problem, inheritance wasn't a factor and my t3 was only a bit high and wouldn't warrant treatment. I intend to seek a second opinion but will probably have to pay but I won't give up. He said I know you have metabolism issues so he gave me a prescription for xenical the weight control drug.... !! Its not what I'm eating that's the problem, its the glands that control metabolism but he wouldn't have it so the fight continues !


Pursue this; I truly believe you do have a thyroid issue. I am sorry you are having such a hard time getting validated and treated.


----------

